# Mortein Vs Frogs



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2012)

I am over the flies in my bathroom but have been reluctant to spray them or do anything in fear of harming the little frogs we've been finding in there. I have one of them automatic sprayers in my kitchen which works marvellous. 

Does anyone know if the mortein spray would hurt the frogs? Or another effective but frog-friendly way to get rid of the flies in my bathroom?


----------



## Beard (Jan 10, 2012)

fly paper.


----------



## graffix (Jan 10, 2012)

Crank the A/C up at night to cool the room right down and let the frogs have at the pesty little buggas.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 10, 2012)

Mortein will kill frogs very quickly Kathy, from skin absorbtion in the air and also from contact with contaminated surfaces. Use any insecticide and it's goodbye frogs... Window screens and a flyscreen door are what you need.

Jamie


----------



## slim6y (Jan 10, 2012)

Jamie is right Kath - you can't use pesticides around frogs - even the one in the kitchen could be dangerous. 

I'm still amazed (no offence) at how many people indiscriminately use pesticides in the home - fly sprays, although 'plant' based (mostly) are still quite dangerous for most pets, especially aquatic ones. 

Fly screens add both security and protection to the home - and is much less harmful on the environment in the long run, uses no electricirty after manufacture, requires little maintenance and works very well against a variety of pests!

I have not used fly spray since I was about 8!!! I have killed flies with a swat before tho - then I used to feed the dead flies to the ants outside and watch them tear the flies apart from wing to wing - was fascinating to watch. Kind of morbid I know, but so much better than fly spraying!!!


----------



## Antanous (Jan 10, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> I am over the flies in my bathroom but have been reluctant to spray them or do anything in fear of harming the little frogs we've been finding in there. I have one of them automatic sprayers in my kitchen which works marvellous.
> 
> Does anyone know if the mortein spray would hurt the frogs? Or another effective but frog-friendly way to get rid of the flies in my bathroom?




Yes Common Household fly Sprays can kill in high enough levels, frogs are more sensitive due to the skin of the frog
I would make sure your fly screens are in good condition, and just keep the spraying to ares where the fly's are getting in.

If you need advice in the affects of pesticides on animals just buzz me after 20 years in the industry
I should have the information about here some where.


----------



## Vincey (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you need more frogs!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2012)

VinceFASSW said:


> Sounds like you need more frogs!



Haha, yes I do. They should be eating the flies. 

Thank you for your input. I will leave the spray at the shop where it belongs. The frogs are more important to me than a sterilized or sanitary household....lol....don't think my husband would agree but anyway, don't mention flies to him and he won't even think about it. 

I never think of the camera when I find these tiny little frogs - bright, lime green with large (for their size) yellow feet. They are very cute.


----------



## TerryW (Jan 13, 2012)

Fly spray on frogs?

Cruelty much?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes Terry it is. I was just wondering if there was one that might have been harmless to the frogs. Most sprays say low-irritant these days. I know "pet-safe" refers to cats and dogs. Lucky I asked, first 

And I am not spraying the frogs. I'm trying to live in harmony with them minus all the pests, but I'll work out other solutions for the flies - start with a screen door.


----------

